# Do cats get morning sickness?



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

My queen came back from stud over a week ago, the first witnessed mating was 10 days ago. I thought that she hadn't caught as she only stayed 3 days and although she wasn't showing anymore signs of heat while with the stud, she was calling constantly for 4 days after coming home.
Strangely, the day after she stopped calling she had diarrhea, it was just a little bit but some managed to get stuck to her tail. The same thing happened the next day but this time she was sick as well. She has been absolutely fine for the last few days, but then yesterday she did a lot of retching and a little bit of sick came up.
She is still eating, and otherwise seems happy and playful but I was wondering could this be early signs of pregnancy, has anyone had a cat with morning sickness so early on?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine usually get the sickness at around 3 or 4 weeks. When they have it they're pretty off colour, but never as early as 10 days. I wonder if she could have caught something from the stud?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Coda was bad from about 3 weeks to now - easing off now.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai has morning sickness usually around the second or third week, before there are any other signs of pregnancy. I haven't had any occasion of her having diarrhea at the same time though. Hope your girl is okay


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hope she wasn't as bad as Millie, Spid. I got projectile vomit in the face whilst rubbing her tummy for her, and then vom from my belly to my knees as she hurled herself off me to drag a lovely trail of puke after her on the carpets as she made her get away. Just as well I love her!


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aww your poor kitties. Matilda seems fine now, I am thinking it probably was a little tummy upset as she is back to her normal self 
I am Hoping she will pink up in the next week or so


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

carly87 said:


> Hope she wasn't as bad as Millie, Spid. I got projectile vomit in the face whilst rubbing her tummy for her, and then vom from my belly to my knees as she hurled herself off me to drag a lovely trail of puke after her on the carpets as she made her get away. Just as well I love her!


EWWWWWWW no not that bad! Bad bum, and little piles of sick on the carpet and her looking a bit green around the gills.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd happily swap you for that next time!


----------

